# عايز كل حاجه عن جهاز غسيل الكلي



## مصطفي فرير (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا بعمل مشروع تخرجي عن جهاز غسيل الكلي وكنت محتاج كل حاجه عنه مكوناته وطريقه عمله 
وكله 

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
:10: :82: :18:


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي شوف هذا الربط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t32024.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54934.html
واذا وجدت اي شي ثاني عن هذا الجهاز انشاءالله ما اتاخر


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94800.html

وهذا ايضا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29559.html
وبالتوفيق.....


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## goldenhawk (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ana 3andy 7agat bas harfa3ha el2awel


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي مصطفى ...

شوف الرابط التالي وإنا متأكد من أنه حيفيدك .... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48240-2.html

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــراقـــــــــــــــي


----------



## مصطفي فرير (14 أكتوبر 2008)

tanks to evry one
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بجد مش عارف اقول ايه


----------



## omnia fathi (20 يوليو 2011)

_انا كمان محتاجه للمعلومات ضروري ياريت تفيدونا _
_دي معلومات بسيطه_
ـالكلى الصناعية
هو مكون من شاشة رقمية لتوضيح الوقت وكمية السوائل المسحوبة من الجسم ومستوى ضغط الشريان وضغط الوريد و ضغط الدم 
كذالك مكون من اربع فتحات لتوصيل الانابيب
الاول لسحب الدم من الجسم والثاني لأعادة الدم للجسم
الثالث يوصل بوعاء به محلول يحتوي على مكونـات الدم الكيميائيـة ماعدا اليوريا و المواد السامة فيعمل الانبوب على سحب مابداخل هذا الوعاء إلى الجهاز
الرابع يعيد المحلول السائل من الجهاز إلى الوعاء
وتستغرق الجلسة في الغالب 4 ساعات ثلاث مرات في الاسبوع
ودائما في المرحله الاولى من بدايه يتم الغسيل ثلاثه مرات متتاليه(اليوم الاول واليوم الثاني واليوم الثالث( 
وقد يشعر المريض بالدوخة فيتم ايقاف الغسيل وادخال محلول صوديوم كلوريد للدم وذلك لرفع الضغط الدموي


----------

